# Anavar Dosages



## illinios (Oct 28, 2008)

I have heard many different dosages on Anavar.  Some 30mg/day others 60mg/day.  I only have 100 10mg capsules so my plan is to do 30mg/day for about 4.5 weeks.  Of course the cardio will be in high gear.  Will this still be effective?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 28, 2008)

illinios said:
			
		

> I have heard many different dosages on Anavar.  Some 30mg/day others 60mg/day.  I only have 100 10mg capsules so my plan is to do 30mg/day for about 4.5 weeks.  Of course the cardio will be in high gear.  Will this still be effective?



If you only have that (and are defo gonna do it) then I would go with 30mg for nearly 5 weeks. It's your first time using it so 30mg might do many good things (it can for most). Ideally you want to be on atleast 40mg for atleast 6 weeks. I plan to cycle it during the summer at 40-60mg for 8 weeks and it's my first time using it.


----------



## illinios (Oct 28, 2008)

What's the best timing for the doses throughout the day.  Since I only have to take 3 a day I have been splitting them up around 10am 1pm 5pm.  It hasn't messed with my sleep either so that's been good.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 28, 2008)

illinios said:
			
		

> What's the best timing for the doses throughout the day.  Since I only have to take 3 a day I have been splitting them up around 10am 1pm 5pm.  It hasn't messed with my sleep either so that's been good.



Well I guess everyone would have a different opinion. It's always best to split the dose (obviously) but as you are on a fairly low dose some might say having them not so far apart is a good thing. The way you are doing it is good... especially if you go the gym in the day. But I would say space them out alittle bit more. It's active life is approx 8-12 hours so I would go on that. What time do you go the gym? I find it is always good to have some just before the gym. If you go to the gym at say 6pm then I would say 10am, 5pm and 10pm. That is just the way I would do it but everyone is different. I would use the formula of 1 tab just before the gym, one late enough so it is active through your sleep (recovery) and one at the start of the day. 

I go the gym at 9pm so it would be totally different for me. I have gone on alittle there (too much detail) when really no major thing just make sure you have 4-8 hours in between tabs so you are using them using them effectively.


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree with Elvia


----------



## mac762339 (Oct 29, 2008)

^bump that.Elvia pretty well covered it. I did 40mg a day splitting the dose morning ,noon,late afternoon, before bed . I got great results with that not outrageous gains but very happy with the results . Good luck.


----------



## illinios (Oct 29, 2008)

Elvia1023 said:
			
		

> Well I guess everyone would have a different opinion. It's always best to split the dose (obviously) but as you are on a fairly low dose some might say having them not so far apart is a good thing. The way you are doing it is good... especially if you go the gym in the day. But I would say space them out alittle bit more. It's active life is approx 8-12 hours so I would go on that. What time do you go the gym? I find it is always good to have some just before the gym. If you go to the gym at say 6pm then I would say 10am, 5pm and 10pm. That is just the way I would do it but everyone is different. I would use the formula of 1 tab just before the gym, one late enough so it is active through your sleep (recovery) and one at the start of the day.
> 
> I go the gym at 9pm so it would be totally different for me. I have gone on alittle there (too much detail) when really no major thing just make sure you have 4-8 hours in between tabs so you are using them using them effectively.



I go to the gym anywhere b/w 1pm and 4pm so my second mid day dose will be very do able before the gym.

thanks.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 1, 2008)

illinios said:


> I have heard many different dosages on Anavar.  Some 30mg/day others 60mg/day.  I only have 100 10mg capsules so my plan is to do 30mg/day for about 4.5 weeks.  Of course the cardio will be in high gear.  Will this still be effective?



40-60mg daily has always worked well for me.


----------

